# I feel more motivated!



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 31, 2020)

I recently pick up running as a hobby to past time. The first time I tried was a nightmare at first. I kept breathing heavily and my body wasn't in good shape. Subsequently after half hour of running my body felt amazing. I felt like I could run for hours. I'm thankful for those who suggested running as a form to de-stress. It really helps. If you don't believe me, try it! You will feel great and it doesn't cost a dime.


----------

